# Competition in Chicago?



## marthaurion (Feb 21, 2010)

I was at the Chicago Open, and I thought it was great. I don't see too many competitions in this area, though, so I was thinking of trying for another one. I really don't have anything planned, but this is kind of more looking for interest in something like that. I don't have too many ideas for a venue. I might be able to get one in Hyde Park. Not entirely sure.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

Just so you know there's a competition 2 1/2 hours away from Chicago on April 24th. 

Hyde park is outside???


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 21, 2010)

2 1/2 hours is crazy far for someone who doesn't have a car...plus, i was just curious
and hyde park isn't actually a park


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

Indoors?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 21, 2010)

Just make it someplace easily accessible by public transportation.


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 21, 2010)

You can get to Hyde Park easily using the Red line or the Green line


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd be game for another competition there. Judging by attendance at the last competition, I don't think interest is an issue at all. Instead, finding a venue seems to be the hard part... something not too many people in Chicago are up for.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 21, 2010)

I might be able to make it if it's in mid summer, already going to Iowa in April, and Boston in August, and this would be a flight as well (but only a $50 ticket each way now)


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't completely decided when I want to have it. I'm probably still gonna be here over the summer, as I'll likely be taking classes over the summer quarter.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 21, 2010)

What about Portage Park? Or we can have it at my school. It's near downtown. We can call it "Chicago Spring 2010" or something. My school is Andrew Jackson Language Academy. It's best to have it around late May or something.


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 21, 2010)

If you can get the venue, that could definitely work. The school looks easily accessible through the Blue line. And of course, I'd be happy to help, having started this in the first place.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe the guy (KevinK right) who had the last one could probably get his school again for a spring competition.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 21, 2010)

What should I tell my Principle? "I want to host a WCA Rubik's cube competition in Chicago and I was wondering if I could use the lunch room as a venue." Mmm, that seems good.


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 21, 2010)

You could mention that a college kid's helping you


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 21, 2010)

I've only been to one competition and I don't really know how to organize one. How much work does the person providing the venue do?


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, if you only wanna be responsible for the venue, and like some judging and other random easy stuff, then I could handle a lot of the rest. I'm new to the whole organizing bit, but I've been to 3 competitions.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 21, 2010)

If you guys are serious about another Chicago competition send an email to KOII with more information. Find a venue and a date that works for us and I'm sure we'd be willing to help out.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 21, 2010)

Let's not jump to conclusions yet. I'm only 13 and my school is an elementary school, but there is still a small chance I'm hosting it. There are not many cubers in the city, most are in the small towns around it, so the fact that it's by the blue line doesn't make a difference.


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, first see if you can get the venue. If not, then I can ask around campus. And yeah, I can definitely give a hand with hosting.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 21, 2010)

yay.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 27, 2010)

No, I decided it can't be at my school, somebody else has to do it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Uhh well if it is sometime in May or June, I'd be up for it.

I think my mom wants me to go to NZ Champs in July because she wants to see New Zealand.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 29, 2010)

I could probably go, plus I could judge & scramble, I could also bring another friend who would judge.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 29, 2010)

This would be awesome! I would actually be able to come! I hope you find a venue


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope it's in the inner city area this time.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 29, 2010)

and now we have to wait...
patiently....


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 29, 2010)

I suppose I could ask around campus, but I don't have much of a backing without any sort of club on campus.


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 29, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> I suppose I could ask around campus, but I don't have much of a backing without any sort of club on campus.


You have KOII's backing and possible (probably?) Bryan's... all that we really need is a venue. But unfortunately, people willing to pursue a venue are all but nonexistent in Chicago.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 29, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> marthaurion said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I could ask around campus, but I don't have much of a backing without any sort of club on campus.
> ...



In terms of organizer skills, you don't really need any. KOII and I can handle everything besides getting the venue.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 29, 2010)

What about Navy Pier?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 29, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> What about Navy Pier?



I've looked into it. If we're on the one stage, then the competition has a break every 30 minutes or something. If we can get a room on the back or something outside (with a backup location), we'd be good.

They don't respond too much to e-mail, so someone in Chicago would have to go and talk to them.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 29, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > What about Navy Pier?
> ...



Do you have to pay for that? They have a HUGE indoor area which is used for conventions, car shows, winter wonderfest, and much more. That's the festival hall, which I doubt we can get because it may be too big. There might be other places to do it at there, maybe even outside.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 29, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



I didn't get that much detail because they wouldn't respond to my e-mails.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 29, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



http://amiliacca.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/picture-105_edited-1.jpg
Here is a photo of Chicago's millenium park concert area. It is very big and they do have a stage. It is outside, I'm not sure how much it cost but I'm sure we'll get a lot of attention if we did it there.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 29, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



Here is another picture closer up: http://media.photobucket.com/image/chicago millenium park stage/jlwissinger/chicago/chicago007.jpg


----------



## Bryan (Mar 29, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Here is a photo of Chicago's millenium park concert area. It is very big and they do have a stage. It is outside, I'm not sure how much it cost but I'm sure we'll get a lot of attention if we did it there.



Again, the issue isn't finding a venue. It's finding a venue we can afford. I would say that concert area is almost overkill.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 29, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a photo of Chicago's millenium park concert area. It is very big and they do have a stage. It is outside, I'm not sure how much it cost but I'm sure we'll get a lot of attention if we did it there.
> ...



lol, I was thinking of my school, but the lunchroom is dark. The gym will be nice but my principal doesn't like stuff like that.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 15, 2010)

any news about new venues?


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 20, 2010)

i was wondering if we could rent a space at a public library like they did at indiana
of course, i dont know chicago all that well...somewhere like here?
http://www.chipublib.org/branch/details/library/harold-washington/p/Cperooms/


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't hold your breath, but keep an eye out for something in late June or early July.


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 20, 2010)

ehh??


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 20, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> ehh??


I assume you mean you want more information? At this point, all I know is that a game store wants to sponsor a competition in Chicago.


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 25, 2010)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2089/2319216666_63d1277f7a.jpg?v=0

http://collegeprowler.com/images/standard/1437/hutchinson-hall-interior.jpeg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_09JoUSo2nYU/Rcoo1WsXKdI/AAAAAAAAADc/2LkI_MYcUUU/s320/IMG_1896.JPG

This is the room I'm gonna try to reserve for the competition. It's got this cool raised area in the back that can be where the timers are. Does this look okay to you guys?

The only problem that we may run into is parking...It is Chicago, after all.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 25, 2010)

Like Jim said, I have a good lead on a competition.


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 25, 2010)

i see...i just wasnt seeing any updates...sorry about that


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 26, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Like Jim said, I have a good lead on a competition.



But that place marthaurion posted looks sweet. Do two if you have another lead, just a couple of months apart. It would appear there is a market in Chicago for it, so why not?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 26, 2010)

Can we make it on sunday this time?


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 26, 2010)

a lot of people have church on sunday...it doesnt seem practical...


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 26, 2010)

If it's in July then can we make it on a week day?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 26, 2010)

Adults still have work, even if kids don't have school.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 26, 2010)

grrr....


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 26, 2010)

actually...i was thinking some time in october for the one i wanted to do because it would be after the new school year started and i could try to get some of the new first years to participate and try to push through a rubik's cube club of sorts...so a weekday wouldnt work...


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 26, 2010)

I have baseball in the early summer. I might be able to miss one game but those chances are slim. I know the date can't change because of one person, but in a few weeks I'll get my schedule, then I can suggest a day suitable for me at least.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 26, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Like Jim said, I have a good lead on a competition.
> ...


Indeed, if you have a venue and are aiming for October (which is far away), I'd say go for it.


TheMachanga said:


> I have baseball in the *early summer*. I might be able to miss one game but those chances are slim. I know the date can't change because of one person, but in a few weeks I'll get my schedule, then I can suggest a day suitable for me at least.


October doesn't sound like early summer. And most competitions are on Saturdays for a good reason...


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 26, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



I want this to be a SUMMER open.


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 26, 2010)

then you should bother those guys with their video game thing...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 26, 2010)

is there any tentative day for this yet?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> marthaurion said:
> 
> 
> > ehh??
> ...



Naaaaw, I'm pretty sure that it means he wants a Canadian to go.

I'll probably take a break before my next comp, need to get good.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 26, 2010)

fine watev, just make it in the summer and i'll fix my schedule.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 26, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> is there any tentative day for this yet?


July


----------



## marthaurion (May 1, 2010)

ok...so the place i posted pictures for before, i can't rent that during the day, only at night
however, there's a place across from it that's a bit smaller, but i think it will do...ill go by and take pictures of it some time in the next week or so...i hope you guys can give me some advice on whether it looks alright
I'm fairly certain I can rent it for free, so what else would I need to cover, money-wise?


----------



## mr. giggums (May 15, 2010)

BUMP

I would like to know whats going on. Is there going to be one in July or October both or neither?


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 15, 2010)

I think they're still working on the venue.


----------

